# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Shën Jozefi

## xixe xixellonja

...........Zoti me ju, te dashur besimtar Katolik.....

ja pra mbasi ky muaj eshte i  SHEN JOZEFIT...dhe festimi i tij festohet met 19.03, te diellen...kam deshir qe tia kushtojme ket tem, eshte e vertet qe eshte nji nder shejtrit qe i dua me shum...
 Bibla nuk flet shum mbi jeten e tij, por me gezon nese ju si te Krishter mundeni te flaseni diqka mbi ket shejt kaq te madh dhe te pervuajtur...

                PERSHENDETJE TE GJITHEVE, ME NDERIME....

( URIME FESTEN E SHEN. JOZEFIT...DHE URIME DITEN E BABIT,BASHKSHORTRAVE,...AI ÇOFTE SHEMBULLI I JUAJ NE ÇDO MOMENT TE JETES SUAJ).

----------


## varfnjaku

Shejti Jozef si ju e quni baba i bashkshorteve, festohet dy her ne famullit tona afer Gjakoves. Ky SHEJT nuk ka folur me fjal por me vepra, titujt e fitur nga Kisha nga shejtit tjer qe e kishin si mbrojtes jan te shumte.
Pasqyra e durimit.
Dashamir i vobektesis.
Shembulli i puntorve.
Krytari i familjes se shejt
Mbrojtesi i vrigjeres.
Kujdestari i Krishtit.
Stolia e jetes shtepiake.
Pasqyra e durimit.
Sh. Jozef krejt i drejt.
SH.....KREJT I PASTER.
s.....KREJT I URTE.

T e rrahur prej gjitha aneve prej vujtjeve te kesaj bote nen hije tende po ngasim o ngushellusi yne shejti, Jozef qe te na behesh krah fuqind tende. Mos na e dal ndimen tende prej se larti qe mundemi te luftojm kunder territ te zi qe ka shprenda armiku ne kete bote. Qe me ndimen tende te mundemi te jetojm shejterisht duke ber vepra te mir e te vdesim shejterisht e te fitojm lumturin e pasosur ne qjell.
Ketu lutje e keto tituj qe mu kujtuan ne kete moment, jan te paket per kete shejt te madhe, ky ishte ndermjetesusi, rruga, mesimi per mija shejter tjer qe, me ndimen e ti  me mesimet e ti te durimit e urtesis pra te shembullit te jetes se ti dhe lutjeve te ti , ja arriten te behehn shejter.
Ky shejt dhe shum tjer ka jetuar ne kohen kur ka qen Jezusi dhe sipas planit te Zotit kur Jezusi filloj veprimtarin e ti, edhe vet shen Gjon pagezusi nuk predikoj, kemi fjalet e ti, KY DUHET TE NGRITET E UNE TE ZVOGELOHEM.
Nuk eshte kan nevoja qe derisa sa Krishti ishte aty te ben ndonje shejt mrekulli ose te predikoj sepse te gjitha i kishte kryr Krishti.
Kemi ne bibel prej she. Palit, DHURATAT E SHPIRTIT SHEJT JAN TE NDRYSHME....
Sh. Jozefi e kishte nje dhurat tjeter nje misjon tjeter bashke me she. Marin dhe kete e kryen per mrekulli.
Sikur ky shejt te jet ne kete koh mesiguri se dote edhe predikonte dhe dote bente edhe mrekullira, sepse dote ishte e kerkuar nga aj, por ne kohen e Krishtit jo.
Kjo eshte edhe arsyja se pse shum shejter qe ne kohen e tyre kan qen vetem dhe jan ber shum te njouhur, e qe ky shejt Jozefi eshte nje nder me te medhenjet.
Harrova se une jam nje prej tyre.............

----------


## toni77_toni

> ...........Zoti me ju, te dashur besimtar Katolik.....
> 
>                 PERSHENDETJE TE GJITHEVE, ME NDERIME....
> 
> ( URIME FESTEN E SHEN. JOZEFIT...DHE URIME DITEN E BABIT,BASHKSHORTRAVE,...AI ÇOFTE SHEMBULLI I JUAJ NE ÇDO MOMENT TE JETES SUAJ).


*Jozefi, i fejuari i saj, i cili ishte njeri i drejtë!*
(Mt 1; 18/25)


*Maria,  ishte e fejuara e Jozefit, por para se të fillonin të rrinin bashkë, mbeti shtatzënë për virtyt të Shpirtit  Shenjtë. Atëherë Jozefi, i fejuari i saj, i cili ishte njeri i drejtë dhe nuk donte ta poshtëronte botërisht, vendosi ta linte fshehtas. 

Por, ndërsa bluante me vete këto çështje, ja që iu shfaq në ëndërr një engjell i Zotit dhe i tha:* 

*''Jozef, bir i Davidit, mos ki frikë ta marrësh me vete Marinë si gruan tënde, sepse ç'është ngjizur në të është vepër e Shpirtit të Shenjtë. Dhe ajo do të lindë një djalë dhe ti do t'i vësh emrin Jezus, sepse ai do të shpëtojë popullin e tij nga mëkatet e tyre''. E gjithë kjo ndodhi që të përmbushej fjala e Zotit, e thënë me anë të profetit që thotë:* _''Ja, virgjëresha do të mbetet shtatzënë dhe do të lindë një djalë, të cilit do t'i venë emrin Emanuel, që do të thotë: "Zoti me ne"_*''.*

*Dhe Jozefi, si u zgjua nga gjumi, veproi ashtu siç e kishte urdhëruar engjëlli i Zotit dhe e mori pranë vetës gruan e tij; e pa pasur marëdhënie martesore me të, ajo lindi djalin, të cilit ja ngjiti emrin Jezus. 


toni77*

----------


## toni77_toni

> ...........Zoti me ju, te dashur besimtar Katolik.....
> 
>                 PERSHENDETJE TE GJITHEVE, ME NDERIME....
> 
> ( URIME FESTEN E SHEN. JOZEFIT...DHE URIME DITEN E BABIT,BASHKSHORTRAVE,...AI ÇOFTE SHEMBULLI I JUAJ NE ÇDO MOMENT TE JETES SUAJ).


*Sepse ai ishte i shtëpisë dhe i familjes së Davidit!*
(Lk 2; 1/15)



*Në atë kohë u shpall një dekret nga ana e Cezar Augustit, për të kryer regjistrimin e popullsisë të gjithë botës. Ky regjistrim qe i pari që u krye kur Kuirini ishte guvernatori i Sirisë. Dhe të gjithë shkonin të regjistroheshin, secili në qytetin e vet.

Tani edhe Jozefi doli nga qyteti i Nazaretit të Galilesë, për të shkuar në Jude, në qytetin e Davidit, që quhet Bethlehem, sepse ai ishte i shtëpisë dhe i familjes së Davidit, për t'u regjistruar bashkë me Marinë, fatin e vet, që ishte shtatzënë. 

Kështu, ndërsa ishin atje, asaj i erdhi koha të lindë. Dhe ajo lindi djalin e saj të parëlindur, e mbështolli me pelena dhe e vendosi në një grazhd, sepse në bu jtinë nuk kishte vend për ta.


toni77*

----------


## toni77_toni

> ...........Zoti me ju, te dashur besimtar Katolik.....
> 
>                 PERSHENDETJE TE GJITHEVE, ME NDERIME....
> 
> ( URIME FESTEN E SHEN. JOZEFIT...DHE URIME DITEN E BABIT,BASHKSHORTRAVE,...AI ÇOFTE SHEMBULLI I JUAJ NE ÇDO MOMENT TE JETES SUAJ).



*Engjëlli i Zotit iu shfaq në ëndërr Jozefit!*
(Mat 2; 13-23)


*Tani pasi u nisën Dijetarët, ja një engjëll i Zotit iu shfaq në ëndërr Jozefit dhe i tha: "Çohu, merr fëmijën dhe nënën e tij dhe ik në Egjipt, dhe rri aty deri sa të të lajmëroj, sepse Herodi do ta kërkojë fëmijën për ta vrarë".

Jozefi, pra, u zgjua, mori fëmijën dhe nënën e tij natën dhe iku në Egjipt. Dhe qëndroi aty deri sa vdiq Herodi, që të përmbushet ç`ishte thënë nga Zoti me anë të profetit:* _"E thirra birin tim nga Egjipti"._ 

*Atëherë Herodi, duke parë se dijetarët e kishin mashtruar, u zemërua fort dhe urdhëroi të vriten të gjithë fëmijët meshkuj që ishin në Bethlehem dhe në tërë rrethinën e tij, nga dy vjeç e poshtë,  Atëherë u përmbush ajo që ishte thënë nëpërmjet profetit Jeremi që thotë:* 
_"Në Ramë u dëgjua një klithmë, një vaje një qarje dhe gjëmë e madhe; Rakela vajton bijtë e saj dhe nuk pranon të ngushëllohet, sepse ata nuk janë më"._

*Pasi vdiq Herodi, ja një engjëll i Zotit i shfaqet në ëndërr Jozefit në Egjipt,  dhe i thotë: "Çohu, merr fëmijën dhe nënën e tij dhe shko në vendin e Izraelit, sepse ata që donin ta vrisnin fëmijën kanë vdekur".*

*Dhe ai u çua, mori fëmijën dhe nënën e tij dhe shkoi në vendin e Izraelit; por, kur dëgjoi se Arkelau mbretëronte në Judë në vend të Herodit, atit të tij, pati frikë të shkojë atje. Dhe, mbasi u udhëzua nga Hyji në ëndërr, iku në krahinën e Galilesë,  dhe, mbasi arriti atje, zuri vend në një qytet që quhej Nazaret, që të përmbushej ajo që ishte thënë nga profetët:* _"Ai do të quhet Nazareas"._


*toni77*

----------


## toni77_toni

> ...........Zoti me ju, te dashur besimtar Katolik.....
> 
>                 PERSHENDETJE TE GJITHEVE, ME NDERIME....
> 
> ( URIME FESTEN E SHEN. JOZEFIT...DHE URIME DITEN E BABIT,BASHKSHORTRAVE,...AI ÇOFTE SHEMBULLI I JUAJ NE ÇDO MOMENT TE JETES SUAJ).



*Familja Shenjte!*

_Sa herë që festojmë festën e Familjes shenjte, kujtojmë edhe familjet tona të cilat duhen të jenë në shërbim të plot të Zotit dhe njëri tjetrit. 

Familja shenjte është shembull se çfarë duhet të jemi në përditshmëri._  


*Kush e përbën Familjen Shenjte?*   

_Shën Jozefi, i cili sipas Shkrimit Shenjtë ishte njeri i drejtë. Mbi të, në Bibel nuk shkruhet më shumë se pos këtyre se u cituan më parë. Me rëndësi është të thuhet se ai vihet në shërbim të Zotit. 

Nuk heziton por e merr të fejuarën e vet Marinë dhe përkushtohet për të dhe Foshnja që do të lind për virtyt të Shpirtit Shenjtë.

Shën Jozefi ishte Krytari dhe kujdestari i familjes se shejt. Ishte mbrojtesi i vrigjeres Mari por dhe i nderit të saj sepse në Bibel thuhet; "Atëherë Jozefi, i fejuari i saj, i cili ishte njeri i drejtë dhe nuk donte ta poshtëronte botërisht, vendosi ta linte fshehtas". Mbi të gjitha ai bëri gjithçka që e urdhëroi Zoti. Jozefi ishte kujdestari i Krishtit.


Pos të tjerave; Shën Jozefi ishte me profesion zdrukthëtar, punonte në heshtje dhe jetonte në përvujtëri. 

Zonja e bekuar, ishte një vajzë nga Nazareti. Ajo po ashtu pranoi që të bëhet vullnesa e Zotit. Pranoi që ta lindë Shëlbuesin. Zemra e saj i dinë vuajtjet dhe kryqet që përjeton kur janë të përjashtuar në çastin më të rëndësishëm të jetës para lindjes, pastaj ikja në Egjipt, kthimi, vuajtjet të cilat përjeton Biri i saj dhe Zoti ynë Jezu Krishti. Por ajo nuk dorëzohet para këtyre sfidave, i bartë me vullnet, mbi të gjitha me dashuri dhe për dashuri ndaj mbarë njerëzimit. Ajo edhe pas vdekjes dhe ngjalljes së Jezu Krishtit, mbetet e përkushtuar për shëlbim të njerëzve, qëndron me apostuj. 

Ndërsa për Jezu Krishtin do të na flasin vet ditët që i festojmë. Edhe natyra dhe të gjitha gjërat që shohim rreth nesh na përkujtojnë ngjarjen e madhe të Krishtlindjes. 

Lindja e mrekullueshme e Birit të Zotit për Shëlbimin e njerëzve. Në këtë mënyrë ndërsa në një anë shprehet lavdia dhe dashuria e Zotit ndaj nesh, në anën tjetër Zoti solidarizohet me ne. Ai hynë në historinë njerëzore dhe tokësore për t`i dhënë kuptim jetës, botës, për ta mësuar njerëzimin për ligjin e  dashurisë dhe të faljes. Kështu Jezu Krishti ndërron faqen e tokës. 

Kisha katolike tash e dy mijë vite nderon Jozefin dhe Marinë, mëson atë që predikoi Jezusi Zot. Në këtë ditë duhet të kujtojmë familjen si vatër e edukimit, rritjes dhe kishës së parë, në të cilën duhet të mbretëroj Ligji i Zotit. 

Mund të themi lirisht se sot familja po e humb kuptimin. Për fat të keq njerëzit dëshirojnë të jetojnë të lirë, të mos martohen, apo të mos lindin fëmijë, sepse fëmija bëhet barrë dhe prish planin e bashkëshortëve të cilët kanë plane tjera. Apo dukuria jo morale e të martuarve të gjinisë së njëjtë, të cilët për fat të keq iu lejohet me ligj martesa dhe adoptimi i fëmijëve duke e zhvlerësuar rolin e nënës dhe të babait çfarë e parashikoi dhe planifikoi vet Zoti krijimin e botës: “shtohuni dhe mbusheni tokën....” 

Krejt kjo na bën të tmerrohemi për ligjet e reja të cilat gradualisht po ja humbin kuptimin familjes, po ia humbin kuptimin e lumturisë njerëzore. Thuhet fjali e vjetër: “e mjerë ajo shtëpi pa pleq dhe fëmijë.” Sot në familje mungojnë pleqtë të cilët ndoshta nuk i do askush dhe janë të lënë anash, mungojnë edhe fëmijët që nuk iu lejojnë të lindin. Në këtë mënyrë shtrohet pyetja: 

ku është ardhmëria e njerëzimit?  Çfarë do të jetë bota në të ardhmen?

toni77_

----------


## xixe xixellonja

................ju falenderoj per mendimet e juaja...mbi ket shejt aç te rendesishem per kishen tone, por edhe per mua, met vertet e dua shum...( eshte meshkulli i pare ne jeten time qe u dashurova krejtsisht ne te ne menyr shpirtrore, siq e ceku dhe Varfnjaku eshte nji shejt qe nuk ka folur me fjal por me vepra...dhe per ket e adhuroj ... ).
                                  pershendetje dhe çdo te mir e dashura shoqeri e art, Zoti me ju.

----------


## NoName

*Sot, më 1 Maj, kujtojmë mësimin e Benediktit XVI*

*"Puna të shërbejë për të mirën e njeriut e të shoqërisë, por mos të kthehet në idhull"*



( 01 .05.06 )
*Sot Kisha kremtoi Shën Jozefin punëtor, festë e cila na kujton fjalët që i ka kushtuar Benedikti XVI punës dhe punëtorëve.*
Dje, gjatë lutjes së Mbretëreshës Qiellore, Papa kujtoi se sot, më 1 maj, Kisha katolike kremton Shën Jozefin Punëtor. E që nga fillimi i papnisë së tij, Ati i Shenjtë ka prekur disa herë problemet që lidhen me botën e punës
Sapo u zgjodh papë, Benedikti XVI u radhit menjëherë përkrah punëtorëve, duke e quajtur veten  një punëtor i thjeshtë e i përvuajtur në vreshtin e Zotit. Më 1 maj 2005, pikërisht para një viti, doli për herë të parë në dritaren e studios së tij private për të thënë lutjen e Mbretëreshës Qiellore, të cilën ia kushtoi krejtësisht botës së punës, duke uruar që punëtorëve, e sidomos të rinjve, të mos u mungojë kurrë puna si dhe që kushtet e punës ta respektojnë gjithnjë më shumë dinjitetin e njeriut. Më 27 janarin e kaluar, duke pritur në audiencë Shoqatat e Krishtera të Punëtorëve Italianë (ACLI) me rastin e 60-vjetorit të themelimit, Ati i Shenjtë kujtoi se vetëm demokracia mund të garantojë barazi dhe të drejta për të gjithë, pa harruar se demokracia pa vlera, kthehet lehtësisht në totalitarizëm të hapur ose të maskuar, siç vijon të na dëshmojë historia. Papët  theksoi Benedikti XVI - e kanë kujtuar gjithnjë përmasën njerëzore të veprimtarisë punonjëse, pa harruar se kurorëzimi i mësimit biblik mbi punën, është urdhërimi i pushimit. Prandaj të kërkosh që e diela të mos barazohet me ditët tjera, është një kërkesë qytetarie. Ati i Shenjtë foli edhe për humanizmin e mundit të përditshëm, duke ripohuar se  njeriu është masa e dinjitetit të punës: 
*Nga përparësia e valencës etike të punës së njeriut, burojnë përparësi të tjera: përparësia e njeriut mbi punën, e punës mbi kapitalin, e karakterit universal të të mirave materiale e shpirtërore mbi të drejtën e pronësisë private, përparësia e qenies mbi pasjen.*
Më 4 marsin e kaluar, duke takuar anëtarët e Bashkimit të Sipërmarrësve të Krishterë, Papa kujtoi se është e nevojshme ti kushtohet vëmendje situatave më të vështira, duke pohuar se i krishteri është i thirrur të kërkojë gjithnjë drejtësinë, por pa harruar vendin që zë dashuria në shpirtin tij, gjë që shtyn përtej kufijve të vetë drejtësisë. Më pas Benedikti XVI u ndal tek Karta e Vlerave e sipërmarrësve të rinj katolikë:
*Posaçërisht çmova mendimin për të vlerësuar çdo njeri duke u nisur nga aftësitë e nga ajo që mund të japë, sipas talenteve të tij e duke refuzuar çdo formë shfrytëzimi; ashtu si edhe njohjen e rëndësisë së familjes e të përgjegjësisë personale. Bëhet fjalë për vlera të cilat për fat të keq, edhe për shkak të vështirësive aktuale ekonomike, janë në rrezik e mund edhe të mos ndiqen nga sipërmarrësit, të cilëve u mungon fryma e shëndoshë morale.*
Më 19 marsin e kaluar, në Solemnitetin e Shën Jozefit, Papa kryesoi Meshën për punëtorët duke i ftuar të shenjtërohen përmes punës, sepse nuk mjafton vetëm aftësimi, ndonëse i nevojshëm, teknik e profesional, për ta realizuar plotësisht vetveten si individ e si anëtar i shoqërisë: 
*Puna ka rëndësi të dorës së parë për realizimin e njeriut e për zhvillimin e shoqërisë dhe, për këtë arsye, duhet të organizohet e të kryhet gjithnjë në kushte që e respektojnë plotësisht dinjitetin e njeriut dhe që i shërbejnë së mirës së përbashkët. Njëkohësisht është e domosdoshme që njeriu të mos bëhet shërbëtor i punës, mos ta kthejë në idhull, duke pretenduar të gjejë në të kuptimin e fundit të jetës.* Kështu u shpreh Benedikti XVI dhe i ftoi të gjithë punëtorët të ndjekin shembullin e Pajtorit të tyre, Shën Jozefit.

----------


## NoName

*Bota kremtoi 1 Majin duke menduar per persona qe jane papune*




*1 maji u kremtua në të gjithë botën: të shumta manifestimet për festën e punëtorëve, ndërsa mbetet i lartë numri botëror i të papunëve, të cilët në fund të vitit 2005 kanë arritur në 191, 8 milionë.*
Janë, pra, 191, 8 milionë njerëz të papunë në mbarë botën, sipas statistikave të fundit të Zyrës Ndërkombëtare të Punës për vitin 2005. Numri është rritur me 2, 2 milion vetë në krahasim me vitin e mëparshëm e, ajo që të shqetëson më tepër, është se shumica e të papunëve janë të rinj të moshës 15 deri në 24 vjeç. Ndërmjet zonave më të rrezikuara nga papunësia, vendet e para i zënë Lindja e Mesme dhe Afrika e Veriut, ku vitin e kaluar është regjistruar një përqindje papunësie e barabartë me 13, 3%. Më pozitiv është bilançi në zonat e zhvilluara të Bashkimit Evropian, ku përqindja e të papunëve në vitin 2004 ishte 7, 1% , në 2005-ën, 6, 7%. Ky është kuadri i këtij 1 maji, që u kremtua kudo me manifestime të njerëzve të punës. E themeluar në vitin 1889, në kujtim të 11 njerëzve të vdekur në Çikago tri vjet para kësaj date, gjatë një manifestimi me rastin e 1 majit, festa e punëtorëve tashmë është bërë universale.
Ndërmjet festimeve kryesore, kujtojmë sfidën e punëtorëve të *Kamboxhias*, që parakaluan me mijëra nëpër rrugët e Pnom Penit, duke iu përgjigjur kështu me rebelim, vendimit të qeverisë për të ndaluar çdo lloj manifestimi. Para se të ndaloheshin nga policia, përballë Parlamentit, manifestuesit, shumica punëtorë të industrisë tekstile, parashtruan kërkesat e tute për rritjen e pagës dhe pakësimin e orëve të punës. 
Të njëjtat kërkesa ishin në qendër të vëmendjes edhe në manifestimet në *Tailandë*, ku mijëra punëtorë dolën në rrugët e Bangkokut për të kërkuar rritjen 25% të pagave më të ulta. Ndërmjet tyre u radhitën edhe mijëra fëmijë, që protestuan kundër punës të të miturve, plagë e vërtetë shoqërore në këtë vend. 
Në *Xhakartë të Indonezisë*, më se 21 mijë policë ishin të pranishëm në manifestimin e organizuar nga sindikatat kundër një emendamenti ligjor të vitit 2003 që heq të drejtën e kompensimit në rast pushimi nga puna. 
Në *Filipine*, e kryesisht në *Manilë*, punëtorët kërkuan më shumë siguri në vendet e punës dhe shprehën pakënaqësinë kundër presidentes Gloria Arroio, së cilës i kërkuan të japë dorëheqjen. 
Në *Japoni*, ku qeveria nuk e ka njohur kurrë 1 majin si festë, vetëm disa sindikata të vogla u përpoqën ta përkujtojnë ditën e punëtorëve, ndërsa pikërisht sot u përhap lajmi se kolosi i telekomunikacionit NTT ka hedhur në gjyq Ministrinë e Punës. Në qëndër të procesit: prerja e pensioneve për 140 punëtorë.
E akoma: gjatë manifestimit nëpër rrugët *Kuala Lumpurit në Malejzi*, vend ku vetëm gjatë vitit 2005 janë pushuar nga puna 16 mijë vetë, punëtorët kërkuan nga qeveria ti japë fund korrupsionit në Administratën Publike, të hartojë ligjin mbi pagën më të ultë dhe të ndalojë abuzimet në përdorimin e emigrantëve si krah i lirë pune.
Po kalojmë në *Rusi*, e pikërisht në Moskë, ku sot paradite rreth 25 mijë veprimtarë sindikalistë manifestuan para monumentit të Leninit duke kërkuar një shtet shoqëror më të fortë. 
Ndërkaq në zonat e luftës, *si në Bagdad*, ku ekziston rreziku i atentateve, manifestimet u ndaluan. Megjithatë presidenti Xhelal Talabani ripohoi se rendi i ri do tua garantojë të gjithëve dinjitetin e punës.
Protesta pati edhe në *Palestinë*, ku Bashkimi i Sindikatave denoncoi vendimin e sotëm të qeverisë së Jeruzalemit për të ndaluar hyrjen e punëtorëve palestinezë në në Izrael, nga frika se ndërmjet manifestuesve mund të fshiheshin edhe terroristë vetëvrasës.
E, më në fund, arrijmë në Evropë: këtë vit 1 maji përkon me heqjen e disa pengesave për qarkullimin e lirë të punëtorëve në Finlandë, Spanjë e Portugali dhe me progresin drejt një tregu pune më të hapur. Këtë e kujton, në një dokument, Konfederata e Sindikatave të 25 vendeve të BE-së, duke saktësuar se 2006-ta është viti i mobilizimit të punëtorëve, që kërkojnë mbrojtje më të mirë shoqërore, *1 maji* është dita në të cilën sindikalistët e botës mbarë manifestojnë solidaritetin dhe impenjimin e tyre në favor të luftës aktuale për progresin shoqëror dhe për krijimin e kushteve të përshtatshme të jetës e të punës për të gjithë  komentoi Xhon Monks, sekretar i përgjithshëm i Konfederatës.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Sot festa e Shën Jozefit, fati i së Lumes Virgjër Mari, Pajtor i Kishës universale*.



Më 19 mars bashkësia kishtare kremton Shën Jozefin, fat i Virgjërës Mari e Pajtor i Kishës universale. Sipas traditës, në festën e atit të adoptuar të Jezusit, kremtohet edhe festa e prinderirve. 

Shën Jozefi ishte njeri i drejtë, zbatues i ligjit, me profesion marangoz, që vuajti dramën e amësisë së mistershme hyjnore të Marisë. I lajmëruar nga Zoti në ëndërr, Jozefi e pranoi me fe planin e Hyjit. 40 ditë pas lindjes së Jezusit, Jozefi me Marinë e çuan foshnjën Hyjnore në Jeruzalem për ta paraqitur në tempull e atje takuan plakun Simeon, i cili parafoli një ardhmëri të vështirë e të mistershme për këtë fëmijë. 

Jozefi e dëgjoi dhe i besoi përsëri Zotit. Kur Jezusi mbushi 12 vjet, prindërit e morën me vete në shtegtim drejt Jeruzalemit; e ja se në kthim e sipër, pa i njoftuar, Jezusi u ndalua në qytet. E ëma e pyeti pse ua kishte shkaktuar këtë pakënaqësi e Jezusi u dha një përgjigje që as Maria e as Jozefi nuk e kuptuan. E Jozefi uli kokën e u bind. Ky pra është Shën Jozefi: një besimtar që e ka lëshuar plotësisht vetveten në duart e Zotit. 

Nganjëherë të krijohet përshtypja se figura e Shën Jozefit mbetet paksa e fshehur në hagjiografinë klasike. 

Për Shën Jozefin Ungjijtë dokumentojnë vetëm heshtjen e kjo po, është e jashtëzakonshme. Nënshtrim absolut para vullnetit të Zotit, lëshim i plotë i vetvetes në dorën e Zotit, bindje absolute përballë planit hyjnor të shëlbimit, edhe në gjërat më të natyrshmet, siç është dëshira e atësisë natyrore. Në këtë Jozefi ishte plotësisht heroik e gati gati i parapriu përgjigjes Po, o Atë! që do të jepte Jezusi. 

Koncili II i Vatikanit ia ka kushtuar kapitullin V të Kushtetutës mbi Kishën ku flitet për thirrjen e të gjithë të pagëzuarve për të ecur në rrugën e shenjtërisë. E Papa Gjon Pali II, në Letrën apostolike Tertio Millennio adveniente, propozoi një punë baritore të zakonshme për promovimin e shenjtërisë. Me fjalën shenjtëri nënkuptonte dhuratën për të jetuar çdo ditë si bij të Zotit, duke bërë vullnetin e Atit. Shën Jozefi jetoi pikërisht kështu. E jetoi me besnikëri të jashtëzakonshme jetën e zakonshme që i kishte caktuar Zoti. 

Prinderit e sotëm mund të nxjerrin shumë mësime nga figura e Shenjtit. Duhet të mësojnë sidomos se bijtë janë dhuratë e madhe e Zotit, se duhen dashur e nuk duhen zotëruar. Kanë nevojë absolute për ndihmë gjatë rritjes, por gjithnjë duke respektuar lidhjen e tyre me Zotin e me vullnetin e Tij. Në një farë pike, Jozefi zhduket: ndër Ungjijtë mbetet vetëm Jezusi. Kjo është edhe metafora e atit që pak nga pak u jep bijve pavarësinë. Madje, duhet ti ndihmojë që kjo pavarësi të arrihet sa më mirë që të jetë e mundur.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shën Jozefi, sipas Papës:* 
*Drejtësia e thjeshtësia e tij janë dhanti themelore në botën tonë të zhurmshme.*



Urdhëra e Kongregata rregulltare, shoqata laike e një numër i madh entesh me natyra të ndryshme, e kanë zgjedhur si Pajtor: Shën Jozefi, fati i Virgjërës Mari e ati i kujtuar i Jezusit, është Shenjti në të cilin virtytet e jetës së krishterë shkëlqejnë me një bukuri e një përsosuri të jashtëzakonshme. Benedikti XVI, që sot kremtoi ditën e emrit, ka folur shumë herë për Shën Jozefin.

Gjatë lutjes së Engjëllit të Tënzot, më 19 mars 2007, Papa i ftoi besimtarët të ndalen me nderim para figurës së shokut të jetës të Virgjërës Mari e Pajtorit të Kishës universale. Më pas kujtoi se Shenjti ka një rëndësi themelore në historinë e shëlbimit. Ai i dha Jezusit sigurinë, që i jep babai të birit e, përmes tij, Jezusi bëhej ligjërisht pasardhës i Davidit, duke vënë, kështu, në jetë, Shkrimet e Shenjta, në të cilat Mesia profetizohej si Bir i Davidit. Prandaj madhështia e Jozefit  na kujton Papa :

* bie edhe më shumë në sy, sepse e kreu misionin në përvujtërinë e në fshehtësinë e shtëpisë së Nazaretit. E ishte vetë Zoti, në Vetjen e Birit të vet të mishëruar, që e zgjodhi këtë jetë e këtë stil  plot përvujtëri e fshehtësi  në jetën e vet tokësore.* 

Më pas Papa shpjegoi se nga shembulli i Shën Jozefit buron një ftesë e fuqishme për ta kryer me besnikëri, thjeshtësi e modesti detyrën, që na ka caktuar Provania hyjnore. Mendoj para së gjithash  thekson Ati i Shenjtë - për baballarët e nënat e familjeve e lutem që ta vlerësojnë bukurinë e një jete të thjeshtë e punëdashëse, duke kultivuar me kujdes marrëdhëniet bashkëshortore e duke kryer me entuziazëm misionin e madh e të vështirë edukativ.

Heshtja e Shën Jozefit, krejt në kundërshtim me poterën e komunikimit të kohës sonë, shpjegon Papa në një rast tjetër, përshkohet tej e ndanë nga kundrimi i misterit të Hyjit e nga gatishmëria për të bërë gjithnjë vullnetin e Tij:

*Me fjalë të tjera, heshtja e Shën Jozefit nuk flet për një shpirt të zbrazët; përkundrazi, zemra e tij është përplot me fe. Feja i prin çdo mendimi e çdo veprimi të tij. Urojmë të na e mësojë edhe ne heshtjen, për të cilën kemi aq shumë nevojë, në një botë shpesh herë tepër të potershme, që nuk krijon kushte të përshtatshme për tu lutur e për të dëgjuar zërin e Zotit(18 dhjetor 2005).*

E pikërisht tri vjet më parë Benedikti XVI kryesonte në Bazilikën e Vatikanit Meshën për punëtorët, pajtor i të cilëve është Shën Jozefi. Në homeli Papa kujtoi se Veprimtaria punonjëse duhet ti shërbejë të mirës së vërtetë të njerëzimit, duke krijuar kushte që njeriu, si individ e si anëtar i shoqërisë, ta kultivojë e ta realizojë plotësisht vetveten dhe i nxiti besimtarët të shenjtërohen përmes punës së tyre, duke i përngjarë Shën Jozefit, të cilit i duhej të mendonte çdo ditë për të plotësuar nevojat e Familjes Shenjte me punën e duarve të veta:

*Dëshiroj tia besoj atij të rinjtë që nuk e kanë të lehtë të gjejnë vendin e tyre në botën e punës, të papunët dhe të gjithë ata që vuajnë për shkak të vështirësive të krijuara nga kriza e përhapur e papunësisë"*  tha Papa dhe në vijim iu lut Shenjtit dhe Virgjërës Mari ti ruajë të gjithë punëtorët e tu sjellë paqen e gëzimin familjeve të tyre e mbarë njerëzimit. Duke ecur në gjurmët e Shenjtit, Papa i ftoi punëtorët ta dëshmojnë në çdo mjedis ku punohet dashurinë e Krishtit, që është burim i solidaritetit dhe i paqes së vërtetë.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Të lutemi Zotit me Shën Jozefin*



Me rastin e solemnitetit të sotëm, po kujtojmë këtë lutje aktuale:

O Shën Jozef, fillimisht kerkoj falje dhe po të rrëfej se nuk të kujtoj shpesh - gati kurrë. Të lutem, më fal në emer të Krishtit, por ti e di mirë ç'do të thotë të jesh në hije.


Por sot, ditën e festës sate, dua të të drejtohem pikërisht ty qe t'i lutesh Zotit Hyjit tonë:

Shën Jozef, ti je në hije - a më mirë të themi, je krejtë në harresë - ndonëse fare pranë Atij, që është Drita e botës, e po aq pranë, Nënës së tij të ndritshme.


Ti nuk e kundërshton heshtjen edhe nëse harrohesh dhe lihesh pas dore. Mësona ta pranojmë edhe ne, kur e ndjejmë veten të harruar e të lënë pas dore. Na mëso ta duam.

Shën Jozef, Ungjilltarët nuk ishin të mendimit se kishte një vend të rëndësishëm në historinë e Shëlbimit. Përndryshe do të kishin shkruar shumë më tepër për ty. 
Ndoshta të fshehën, ashtu si fshihet një perlë e vogël, që të mund të të gjenin vetëm ata, të cilët kanë sy të vëmendshëm për perlat e vogla. Prandaj lutju Zotit qe të mund të njoh unë gjatë gjithë jetes time.

Shën Jozef, sipas Shkrimit Shenjt, Zoti t'u drejtua vetëm ndër ëndrra. Ta tha në ëndërr atë që duhet të bëje.
Lutju Zotit per ne dhe të ndihmohem ta dëgjojmë me vëmendje atë që dëshiron të na thotë Zoti, si kur flejmë, ashtu edhe kur jemi zgjuar.

Shën Jozef, ti i pranove sprovat që të çoi Zoti. Ti e more me vete të fejuarën tënde, që ishte shtatzënë, ndonëse ndokush të shikoi shtrembër, ndonëse pat edhe njerëz që folën keq për ty, ndonëse për këtë arsye humbe miq e emër të mirë.
Lutu Hyjit qe të bëjmë edhe ne vullnetin e Zotit, edhe kur na dhemb.

Shën Jozef, ti le atdheun, punën, sigurinë, sepse biri yt - që nuk ishte yt bir - kishte nevojë për ty. Nuk the: qoftë mallkuar! Nuk ngurrove e as mërmërite. More në heshtje gomarin e shkopin e i mbrojte Marinë dhe të birin në udhën e gjatë drejt Egjiptit.

Shën Jozef, ti e deshe vashën tënde, Marinë. Pate filluar ta doje, sepse bashk me prinderit dhe të afermit e patër zgjedhur  - por pastaj gjithçka mori tjetër rrugë. Në gjithçka ngjau, ne mund të kuptojmë fare pak, sepse këtu ti je aq afër Zotit, sa askush nuk mund ta kuptojë.

Gjithsesi dashuria jote për Marinë, vashën tënde, duhet të ketë qenë tepër e madhe - ditë për ditë më e madhe. Sepse në fund të fundit ti je Shenjt e virtyti më i madh i Shenjtorëve është aftësia për të dashur!

Shën Jozef, lutu dhe na mëso të duam, t'i duam të gjithë njerëzit; na mëso ta dhurojmë dashurinë. Na mëso të heqim dorë nga shumë gjëra, për hir të dashurisë. Na mëso dashurinë që të përvëlon e të bën të vuash. Na mëso atë dashuri që është vërtetë dashuri.

Shën Jozef, tregojua rrugën të gjithë atyre që e kanë humbur. Lute për ta Jezusin, Birin e Hyjit.

Na e mëso dashurinë e vërtetë, në kohën tonë, që ka aq shumë nevojë për dashuri!

Shën Jozef, gjatë rrugës së historisë së Kishës, ti gati-gati ke qenë harruar.

Erdhën shtyllat vigane të Kishës, Pjetri e Pali, martirët Shtjefni e Lorenci, dijetarët Agostini e Ambrozi, studiuesit Toma e Deda, reformatorët Françesku i Asizit e Injaci i Lojojës, dijetaret e shenjta të Kishës Katerina e Tereza, e erdhën më pas edhe shenjtorët e kohëve tona, Edit Shtain e Maksimilian Kolbe.

Pas këtyre njerëzve, kush nuk e harron njeriun që e kaloi gjithë jetën në hije, për të cilin nuk dihet asgjë, Jozefin e Nazaretit?

Mos u zemëro, Shën Jozef, në se të gjitha përpjekjet për të të nxjerrë nga hija në dritë dështojnë njëra pas tjetrës.

Edhe punëtorët e zejtarët e sotëm nuk të kushtojnë ndonjë vëmendje të veçantë. E edhe vendi, që tashmë ke zënë në Kanunin Romak, nuk të ndihmon aq shumë.

E kjo ndodh sepse ti vetë nuk dëshiron të dalësh nga hija e nga terri i harreses.

Më mëso, na mëso, të mos kërkojmë duartrokitjet, dritat e skenës, publicitetin. E di se kjo është tepër e vështirë, sepse të gjithë kemi dëshirë të bëhemi të famshëm, të mbulohemi me lëvdata.

Shën Jozef, na mëso se të gjitha këto dëshira të largojnë nga Jezusi; se vetëm ai që pranon, madje ai që e do hijen, gjen Jezusin e Atin!

Shën Jozef, lutu per ne qe ta pranojmë vendin tonë në hije e në harresë!

Shën Jozef, lutu per ne..

Amen!

----------


## NoName

*(Piktura: Jozefi zdrukthëtar - James Tissot)*

_„Shenjti më i madh mashkull që ka jetuar ndonjëherë, nuk ka qenë prift, as ipeshkëv, as diakon, as murg e as rregulltar, por ka qenë bashkëshort, baba e punëtor – Shën Jozefi!“_
- Shën Josemaria Escriva

----------


## NoName

*Nënditëshi i Shën Jozefit*

_O Rojtar plot pastri i Zojës së Bekueme, Shën Jozef, ashtu siç ishte i madh trishtimti yt - e dhimbja e zemrës sate - kur nise me dyshue e deshte me e lanë të kulluemen, Zojën e Bekueme - ashtu i pashembullt qe edhe gëzimi yt kur Engjëlli të dha lajmin e madh mbi themelin e hyjnueshëm të mishnimit të të Naltit Zot. Pash dhimben - e gëzimin tand - po të lutemi ta ngushëllosh shpirtin tonë me një jete të mirë e, në fill të mordes - me gëzimin e një deke shenjte, që ti përngjajë sates, ndër duer të Jezu Krishtit e Zojës së Bekueme!._



*Dita e parë*




> O Rojtar plot pastri i Zojës së Bekueme, Shën Jozef, ashtu siç ishte i madh trishtimti yt - e dhimbja e zemrës sate - kur nise me dyshue e deshte me e lanë të kulluemen, Zojën e Bekueme - ashtu i pashembullt qe edhe gëzimi yt kur Engjëlli të dha lajmin e madh mbi themelin e hyjnueshëm të mishnimit të të Naltit Zot. Pash dhimben - e gëzimin tand - po të lutemi  ta ngushëllosh shpirtin tonë me një jete të mirë e, në fill të mordes - me gëzimin e një deke shenjte, që ti përngjajë sates, ndër duer të Jezu Krishtit e Zojës së Bekueme!.


_Atynë, Falemi Mrí, Qoftë lumni Atit._



*Dita e dytë*




> O Fatlumi Patriak, Shën Jozef,  që u zgjodhe për të zanë vendin e babës të Birit të Tënzot: ajo dhimbje që provove nësa e shihje tue lindë aq vorfnisht Jezu Krishtin - tu shndërrue vrullshëm në gëzim të pashoq, kur ndigjove  kangët e Engjujve e sodite lumninë e asaj nate të madhe, plot me dritë e himne qiellore
> Pash atë dhimbë - e atë gëzim, që ndjeu zemra jote, por të lutemi me na e nxjerrë hirin që, mbas kësaj jete, të vijmë edhe na me ndigjue lavdet e Engjujve e me gëzue të mirat e lumnisë së pasosun!


_Atynë, Falemi Mrí, Qoftë lumni Atit._



*Dita e tretë*




> O i lumnueshmi Shën Jozef, ti që iu binde gjithnjë ligjit të Tënzot, sa  fort u trishtove kur Shëlbuesi ynë, ende fëmijë, derdhi për herë të parë gjakun e vet. Sa ta theri zemrën, ai gjak! Por prap se prap, emni i Jezu Krishtit të ngushëlloi e ti teri lotët.
> Për atë vaj e për këtë gaz - po të lutemi të na nxjerrësh hirin që, tue ndejë larg veseve të këqija në këtë jetë, të vdesim në paqë e qetësi, me emnin e Jezu Krishtit në gojë e në zemër.


_Atynë, Falemi Mrí, Qoftë lumni Atit._



*Dita e katërt*

O Shenjt fort besnik, pjesëtar në themelet e shëlbimit tonë, sa fort ta preku zemrën profecia e Simon plakut, kur foli për mundimet, që do të hiqte Krishti e Zoja e Bekueme! Por edhe ma fort  të mbushi me gëzim, kur të tregoi se nga ato mundime do të shëlboheshin shumë shpirtën, në rrjedhë shekujsh.
Pash dhimbjet e gazmendin tand, po të lutemi të na nxjerrësh hirin që edhe na të jemi ndërmjet atyne fatbardhëve të cilët, përmes meritimeve të Krishtit e lutjeve të Zojës së Bekueme, do të ngjallen një ditë të lumnuem!

_Atynë, Falemi Mrí, Qoftë lumni Atit._



*Dita e pestë*




> O Rojtari ma i kujdesshëm e ma i dashun i të Birit të Tënzot, i lumi Shën Jozef, aq sa u mundove tue e rritë të Birin e të naltit Zot e tue e ndihmue, sidomos kur tu desht me ikë në Egjipt - aq edhe u gëzove tue e pasë përherë me vedi Jezu Krishtin e lum e, tue pá  si rrëxoheshin idhujt e egjiptianëve.
> Pash këtë dhimbë - e këtë gëzim - po të lutemi me na nxjerrë hirin që, tue mbajtë larg nesh armikun e shpirtit tonë e rastet që na shtyjnë me ra në mëkat, të shkulet me rrajë prej zemrës sonë dashunija e këtij shekulli gënjeshtar e, tue u kapë për dore me Jezu Krishtin e me Zojen e Bekueme,  të jetojmë vetëm për Ta -  e për Ta e me Ta edhe të vdesim!


_Atynë, Falemi Mrí, Qoftë lumni Atit._



*Dita e gjashtë*




> O Engjulli i shekullit, i lumi Shenjti ShJozef, ti që e pate nën pushtet tand Mbretin e Qiellës! Kah ktheheshe prej Egjipti zemra tu trazue keqas prej frikës së Mbretit të Judenjve! Po prap se prap tu ngushëllue, kur more vesht prej Engjëllit lajmin se Herodi nuk jetonte ma.
> Atëherë zemra jote ra prap në fashë e, me Zojen e Krishtin  Fëmijë zutë vend në Nazaret.
> Pash këtë dhimbë  e këtë gëzim të zemrës sate atnore, po të lutemi  të na nxjerrësh hirin që zemra jonë të shkarkohet prej çdo frike- e çdo tmerri, të cilët nuk mungojnë kurrë mbi këtë dhe - e të gëzojmë qetësinë e shpirtit, tue e shkue jetën në paqe me Jezu Krishtin e Zojen e Bekueme: e ndër duer të tyne të japim edhe shpirtin një ditë.


_Atynë, Falemi Mrí, Qoftë lumni Atit._



*Dita e shtatë*




> O pasqyra e të gjitha virtyteve, i lumi Shejti ShJozef, kur Jezu Krishti,  vetëm 12 vjeç, humbi - jo për faj tand - ti e kërkove tri ditë me dhimbë të madhe në zemër. Dhe e gjete, me gëzim edhe ma të madh - në Tempull të Jeruzalemit, në mes dijetarëve.
> Pash këtë dhimbë - e këtë gëzim - po të lutemi me gjithë zemër ti kërkosh për ne të madhit Zot hirin, që të mos e humbim kurrë me mëkat mortar Jezu Krishtin - e nëse e bjerrim, për fat të zi, ban që ta kërkojmë me dhimbje në zemër, derisa ta gjejmë rishtas: të butë e të mëshirshëm, si gjithnjë, sidomos në fill të mordes, që të mund të shkojmë me gëzue në Parriz, e atje, bashkë me ty, ta levdojnë e ta nderojmë përgjithmonë e jetës.


_Atynë, Falemi Mrí, Qoftë lumni Atit._



*Dita e tetë*




> O i lumi Shenjti ShJozef, Rojtari ma i zgjedhun e ma besnik i të pastërve! Ty i madhi Zot të la në dorë sundimin mbi Zojën e mbi Birin e vet, Jezu Krishtin, për ta mbajtë, për ta rritë e për ta pështue ndër rreziqe të jetës. Ty ta pështeti nanën e këtij Fëmije të hyjnueshëm, të Lumen Zojën e Bekueme, për tia ruejtë nderën e pastrinë e për tia lehtësue mundimet e skamin e rrënesës.
> Qe se edhe vetë po të porositem, o Shenjt i madh. Due me ndejë krejt e përgjithmonë në dorë tande. Më ruej të pastër e të urtë, me njatë kujdes që ruejte Krishtin e vogël. Bân që ti kaloj ditët e jetës seme përherë mirë me Zotin: mos më lësho, sidomos, në fill të mordes, që të mund të më dalë shpirti si ty, ndër duert e të Lumit Jezu Krisht e të Zojës së Bekueme. Ashtu kjoftë.


_Atynë, Falemi Mrí, Qoftë lumni Atit._



*Dita e nëntë*




> O  i lumnueshmi Shejti ShJozef, po lëshohemi sot me përvujtni në kambët tua e po të kushtohemi ty, tue e dijtë sa të mëdha ishin virtytet tua, sa e naltë lumnia e sa e fuqishme mbrojtja jote, që e ban besimtarin me të nderue e me tu lutë ma shumë se gjithë shenjtënve të qiellës.
> Tue pasë pranë Jezu Krishtin, që  deshti të ishe ati i tij  i kujtuem mbi tokë e të Shenjtnueshmen Mari,  që të mori e të pat fat tepër të pastër, na sot po të zgjedhim si mbrojtës  të posaçëm, si prijës në rrugën e jetës sonë.
> Këshilltar në lëkundjet tona, Atë fort i dashun, po e lëshojmë gjithçka në duert tua: ditën tonë, të ardhmen tonë, krejt jetën tonë e, sidomos shëlbimin e shpirtit tonë e të të gjithë të dashunve.
> Pranoje, o Shën Jozef, këtë përkushti tonën, na merr të gjithë nën mbrojtjen tande të posaçme. Na del Zot kurdoherë në jetë, e sidomos në fill të mordes sonë. Rri pranë nesh me Jezu Krishtin  e Zojën e Bekueme në rektimin tonë të fundit. Na ndihmo, na mbro, na ngushëllo në çastin e grahmës sonë të mbrame, që  të bashkohemi me ty në qiell. Ashtu kjoftë.


*Lutu për ne, o Shejti ShJozef,
që të bahemi të denjë për premtimet e Jezu Krishtit!*

_Atynë, Falemi Mrí, Qoftë lumni Atit._

_Lutjet e u morën nga Visari Shpirtnuer, Bot.IV, Witerberg  Çekosllovaki  Shpí Botuese Kat. J. Steinbrener, 1936, fq. 317- 323- e u kthyen në gegnishten, që vijon të flitet edhe sot në viset veriore e të përdoret fort sidomos ndër lutje._

----------

